# Können Pferde kotzen?



## Heiko (12 September 2004)

disciple schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei kostet nicht das abnehmen, sondern das akzeptieren der R-Anfrage.


Ich hab schon Pferde kotzen sehen.


----------



## disciple (12 September 2004)

Falsch, Pferde können nicht kotzen (biologisch nicht möglich) und ebenso wenig kann ein Anruf Geld kosten, ohne dass du irgendetwas tust (rechtlich/technisch nicht möglich)


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2004)

disciple schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch, Pferde können nicht kotzen (biologisch nicht möglich)....


...doch, angeblich sogar vor Apotheken. Und meine "Antje" hat sich definitiv übergeben, ist aber zwischenzeitlich auch schon in der Wurscht.


----------



## disciple (12 September 2004)

" Pferde - man hat schon Pferde kotzen sehen?
Dieser etwas rustikale Ausdruck soll besagen, dass auch für unmöglich gehaltene Dinge geschehen können.
Der Hintergrund ist, dass Pferde einen Schliessmuskel in der Speiserohre besitzen, der ihnen nicht erlaubt, etwas im Magen befindliches wieder in der falschen Richtung nach aussen zu befördern."

http://www.etymologie.info/~e/d_/de-tiere_.html

EDIT:
Fürs Protokoll: ich hab den Witz schon verstanden...


----------



## Heiko (12 September 2004)

disciple schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT:
> Fürs Protokoll: ich hab den Witz schon verstanden...


Alles klar, Data!


----------



## KatzenHai (14 September 2004)

Zu "kotzenden Pferden" erhellend:

http://www.zeit.de/2003/33/Stimmts_Kotzende_Pferde
http://www.wollinger.at/Kolik.html

*Pferde können nicht kotzen* - denen fehlen dafür einfach die Perestraltik-Muskeln. Wenn das Pferd tatsächlich Kopfstand macht, kann die Gravitation helfen - sonst aber geht's nimmer. Daher ja die Kolik-Gefahr.

Und eben auch der Spruch, der ja eben darum so heißt.


> Pferde - Man hat schon Pferde kotzen sehen ist deshalb eine gute Metapher für Unwahrscheinlichkeiten, weil Pferde nicht kotzen können. Sie haben keine Muskeln, die Speisebrei rückwärts bewegen können. Daher bekommen Pferde leicht Koliken.


Quelle: Etymologie-Erklärung


----------



## Der Jurist (14 September 2004)

Gut kotzen können sie praktisch nicht, aber singen, wenn Du auf die Gäule klickst.


----------

